# Most popular Topic on BBS



## mamiecarter (Dec 21, 2007)

My crude observations tell me that Rentals offered(hope springs eternal) is the most viewed Topic followed closely by TUG Lounge. What is the real ratio?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2007)

views?  no idea...im not sure the board software totals those up.

as for total posts...its the lounge...followed by the buying, selling and renting forum...then marriott.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 21, 2007)

Based on posting activity, the clear winner for individual *forums* is the TUG Lounge with over 49,000 posts. The Marriott forum (37,000+) comes in next followed by Buying, Selling, Renting (29,000+). Those numbers are available on the right side of the BBS home page that lists all of the forums. 

As for the number of times people have *viewed* individual *topics*, unless I missed a thread, the winners are some _sticky_ threads. At the top is Worst timeshare resort you've stayed in? with 41,000+ views, followed by two of the Buying, Selling, Renting help topics at 24,000+ and 20,000+. In fourth place is the Marriott FAQs topic (15,000+).

Although Rentals probably gets a lot of views, individual rentals rarely get more than a few thousand viewings.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 21, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> as for total posts...its the lounge...followed by the buying, selling and renting forum...then marriott.


I think we have a disagreement on the order, Brian!


----------



## bobcat (Dec 21, 2007)

Dave M said:


> I think we have a disagreement on the order, Brian!



Sreamboat Bill's window power washing .


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 21, 2007)

bobcat said:


> Sreamboat Bill's window power washing .



Hahahahahahahaha...very funny 

How many times do I have to post that the "politically correct" term is "window cleaning" as another TUGer pointed that out to me after I created a "faux pas" with the incorrect thread title referencing Window Washing.

I have never been called "Screamboat Bill" so I am assuming that you made a typo 

FYI - This is the FIRST time I have every used the "dancing banana" smilie" as I find it very annoying, but I posted it in your "Honor"

Perhaps TUG should add a "TUG Hall of Fame" area where the most popular or most controversial or most fun threads can live on in infamy. Perhaps every moderator can submit their top three threads for inclusion.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> My crude observations tell me that Rentals offered(hope springs eternal) is the most viewed Topic followed closely by TUG Lounge. What is the real ratio?



The Last Minute Rentals Board has been experiencing a recent surge in traffic because of the blurb in the Dec. AARP magazine that specifically recommended our LMR Board.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 22, 2007)

Whoops....yea...I went to public school and obviously cannot count =)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 22, 2007)

*T.P.*

Shux*,* I thought it was that extended discussion of which way the bathroom tissue should unroll -- clockwise or anticlockwise. 

Who knew ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 24, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> I thought it was that extended discussion of which way the bathroom tissue should unroll -- clockwise or anticlockwise.
> 
> Who knew ?



I'm pretty sure Alan right it was the bathroom tissue question.

And for all time : Bathroom tissue should unroll over the top
:hysterical:


----------

